# what is the distinction between different ratings



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 12, 2015)

I understand ones like agree and disagree and winner but I don't understand what exactly autistic and dumb mean. if there is a thread on this please provide a link because I cannot find it.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 12, 2015)

Autistic is a neutral rating. Dumb is a negative rating.

We had a thread on ratings btw

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/post-ratings-discussion.4605/


----------



## LastMighty (Mar 12, 2015)

Don't post dumb things and you won't get dumb ratings


----------



## Coster (Mar 12, 2015)

Autistic is pretty much something that would be expressed in a way that sounds like an autist would've said it. It's more or less the teetering point for a post being dumb. You rate something dumb if it's just outright retarded.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 12, 2015)

autistic is a way of life it could be if someone doesn't understand a joke or writes a twelve page essay on Chris' shirts
dumb is any post by @Jon-Nyan as an example


----------



## Autistic-No-Yari (Apr 22, 2017)

All I want to know is what Islamic Content, Semper Fidelis, and Optimistic actually *mean*.

I think ratings are fun, but it's always more fun to grasp the meaning behind things. The closest I found was "blasphemy" for the first (which I still don't think makes sense) and I don't get the second, even when I look it up. I get what it means, but I don't get the context here, and for Optimistic, that should be self-explanatory, but it's neutral with a rainbow... I don't think it actually means what I think it does.

Further clarification would be great, thanks.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 22, 2017)

Autistic-No-Yari said:


> All I want to know is what Islamic Content, Semper Fidelis, and Optimistic actually *mean*.
> 
> I think ratings are fun, but it's always more fun to grasp the meaning behind things. The closest I found was "blasphemy" for the first (which I still don't think makes sense) and I don't get the second, even when I look it up. I get what it means, but I don't get the context here, and for Optimistic, that should be self-explanatory, but it's neutral with a rainbow... I don't think it actually means what I think it does.
> 
> Further clarification would be great, thanks.


Islamic content has literally no meaning. In practice it's for gross nudes or someone saying they'd fuck barb or something. It's like the haram meme. 

Optimistic is a euphemism for gay and it's how you roll your eyes at OP and tell them they're stupid with a button without hurting their feelings because it's a negative rating, or call them gay. It used to be negative. It was changed to neutral after the SCOTUS ruling. 

Semper fidelis is what you rate posts by lolcows.


----------



## Autistic-No-Yari (Apr 22, 2017)

Philosophy Nong said:


> Islamic content has literally no meaning. In practice it's for gross nudes or someone saying they'd fuck barb or something. It's like the haram meme.
> 
> Optimistic is a euphemism for gay and it's how you roll your eyes at OP and tell them they're stupid with a button without hurting their feelings because it's a negative rating, or call them gay. It used to be negative. It was changed to neutral after the SCOTUS ruling.
> 
> Semper fidelis is what you rate posts by lolcows.



I'm glad I asked, because that is literally the exact opposite of what I thought. And now it's here in the topic, for everyone else.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Apr 22, 2017)

Philosophy Nong said:


> Islamic content has literally no meaning. In practice it's for gross nudes or someone saying they'd fuck barb or something. It's like the haram meme.


It's just the poorfags :deviant: and :horrifying:


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 22, 2017)

sikotik said:


> It's just the poorfags :deviant: and :horrifying:



Deviant and Islamic Content are both negative, but Islamic Content can also be for a really good shitpost.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 22, 2017)

Autistic-No-Yari said:


> All I want to know is what Islamic Content, Semper Fidelis, and Optimistic actually *mean*.
> 
> I think ratings are fun, but it's always more fun to grasp the meaning behind things. The closest I found was "blasphemy" for the first (which I still don't think makes sense) and I don't get the second, even when I look it up. I get what it means, but I don't get the context here, and for Optimistic, that should be self-explanatory, but it's neutral with a rainbow... I don't think it actually means what I think it does.
> 
> Further clarification would be great, thanks.



Semper Fidelis and Islamic Content were things that Jace Connors would say.


----------



## LulzKiller (Apr 23, 2017)

Autistic-No-Yari said:


> Semper Fidelis


Rich mans Winner


----------



## High Yellow Owl (Apr 23, 2017)

Also, I'm not sure what the feels rating is supposed to be. All I know is that it's some kind of positive rating. Is it supposed to mean the post is kind-hearted in tone?


----------



## Sunflower Overseer (Apr 23, 2017)

High Yellow Owl said:


> Also, I'm not sure what the feels rating is supposed to be. All I know is that it's some kind of positive rating. Is it supposed to mean the post is kind-hearted in tone?


Feels rating is supposed to be a kind-hearted like or "I know that feel bro".


----------



## Zarkov (Apr 24, 2017)

When in doubt, rate Islamic Content.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 24, 2017)

This site doesn't need any ratings but Islamic Content.


----------



## Coster (Apr 24, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> This site doesn't need any ratings but Islamic Content.


I agree, but do I rate this , or :islamic:???


----------



## Dr.Research (Apr 24, 2017)

I think most people misuse :powerlevel:
Maybe I'm wrong, but powerleveling to me is posting something either uber personal that's not relevant to the conversation or giving out so much easily identifiable information that you could potentially be found elsewhere i.e. mentioning your usernames for personal sites. 

I think anecdotes that may be of a personal nature can add depth to conversation and provide some useful tidbits.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 24, 2017)

Philosophy Nong said:


> Optimistic is a euphemism for gay and it's how you roll your eyes at OP and tell them they're stupid with a button without hurting their feelings because it's a negative rating, or call them gay. It used to be negative. It was changed to neutral after the SCOTUS ruling.



Oops. I've been using it unironically since I joined the site six months ago.  

Typically in response to posts where somebody says so-and-so is a cow, but look they've done something showing that maybe they're turning their life around, or maybe that their head isn't 100% up their ass.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like it's time to kill yourself.


----------



## Tookie (Apr 24, 2017)

Autistic-No-Yari said:


> Islamic Content










Autistic-No-Yari said:


> Semper Fidelis





Autistic-No-Yari said:


> Optimistic


----------



## Laughs_Under_Lucricities (May 13, 2017)

I've noticed I don't have a lot of what I've seen others use. When do those appear? More ratings on my end or donation, or what?


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 13, 2017)

Laughs_Under_Lucricities said:


> I've noticed I don't have a lot of what I've seen others use. When do those appear? More ratings on my end or donation, or what?



You need to gib gud scrub

Seriously you need to donate like 20 bux to have or have someone else who did donate give you the True & Honest Fan title to use Deviant, Semper Fidelis, and Horrifying and I'm sure that only Null can give the Achievement rating.


----------



## Laughs_Under_Lucricities (May 13, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> You need to gib gud scrub
> 
> Seriously you need to donate like 20 bux to have or have someone else who did donate give you the True & Honest Fan title to use Deviant, Semper Fidelis, and Horrifying and I'm sure that only Null can give the Achievement rating.



What about Dumb, A-log, and the like? I don't have those right now either.


----------



## An Ghost (May 13, 2017)

Laughs_Under_Lucricities said:


> What about Dumb, A-log, and the like? I don't have those right now either.


It might be 100 posts or something they unlock.
Like is a like. You like the post. Dumb is posts that are dumb. This is a red rating. It goes on the posters permanent record.

A-log is a term used on this forum mostly. It's pretty much wishing death upon a cow. We are not here to get mad, only laugh. Also a red rating.
Edit: there's also powerlevel which you might not have. It is a neutral rating. It's when somebody reveals _embarrassing_ personal details or attempts to make the thread focus themselves. Saying you work at a bank is not a powerlevel if it relates to the topic. Saying you fuck dogs is, regardless of context.


----------



## Laughs_Under_Lucricities (May 13, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> It might be 100 posts or something they unlock.
> Like is a like. You like the post. Dumb is posts that are dumb. This is a red rating. It goes on the posters permanent record.
> 
> A-log is a term used on this forum mostly. It's pretty much wishing death upon a cow. We are not here to get mad, only laugh. Also a red rating.
> Edit: there's also powerlevel which you might not have. It is a neutral rating. It's when somebody reveals _embarrassing_ personal details or attempts to make the thread focus themselves. Saying you work at a bank is not a powerlevel if it relates to the topic. Saying you fuck dogs is, regardless of context.



Yeah, I knew what they meant, I was just asking about when they unlock. Thanks.


----------



## An Ghost (May 13, 2017)

Laughs_Under_Lucricities said:


> Yeah, I knew what they meant, I was just asking about when they unlock. Thanks.


There's also 2 hidden 'senior member' forums that unlock with those. And a supporters one. They're all full of stolen memes.


----------



## Laughs_Under_Lucricities (May 13, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> They're all full of stolen memes.



Color me shocked.

I think I stumbled into one of those last night, actually. Said I couldn't reply. Don't know if I could find it again the same way.


----------



## An Ghost (May 13, 2017)

Laughs_Under_Lucricities said:


> Color me shocked.
> 
> I think I stumbled into one of those last night, actually. Said I couldn't reply. Don't know if I could find it again the same way.


Probably just a locked thread. Or maybe the El Primero board which requires requesting access.


----------



## architects (Jan 17, 2018)

.


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 5, 2018)

I occasionally get islamic ratings when I post islamic things on this islamic profile, which is obviously to be interpreted as a like instead of a negative, even though it's still a red(negative) number. It also gets used as a 'gross' like, approvingly and disapprovingly. Islamic Content rating has contextual layers. Also, don't take ratings too seriously unless you have a 1:1 ratio of green to red, then you're either doing something wrong or a walking meme.


----------



## Scampish (May 21, 2018)

As an aspiring lolcow, I only strive for the most quality of the ratings. No one knows what anything means, til the Null brings down his reign. Either way, I want that islamic content and autistic shit to splodge all over me like a pornstar drowning from a Bukkake scene. Gurgle, gurgle.


----------



## awoo (May 23, 2018)

I think :autism: is for when people read too deeply into things, like interpreting the layout of a room to have some special meaning. However sometimes deep digging deserves  instead

I treat :islamic: as a compliment, since it's usually horrifying but entertaining content.


----------



## Piss Clam (May 23, 2018)

What you are really asking is how can I get positive ratings. Don't worry, it's the ego thing.

You can do this by posting informative shit in threads, don't try to be a comedian, just post something informative.

Or, you can just post in the 'what are you listening to now' thread. Make sure it's some at least decent music.

If we had some type of 'titty' or 'dick' thread then you'd get all the happy ratings you want, but no such luck here, eh.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 30, 2018)

Who cares about internet stickers though.


----------



## 2_blank_spaces (Jun 24, 2018)

I have no idea what DRINK means and I've been given it a few times.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jun 24, 2018)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Oops. I've been using it unironically since I joined the site six months ago.
> 
> Typically in response to posts where somebody says so-and-so is a cow, but look they've done something showing that maybe they're turning their life around, or maybe that their head isn't 100% up their ass.


I use the rating unironically, myself, though whether the optimism is misplaced or not depends on the post.



2_blank_spaces said:


> I have no idea what DRINK means and I've been given it a few times.


I think that is given to posts that are worthy of a real-life toast... the rating version of 'I'll drink to _that_!' I am not sure. You should see the Post Ratings Discussion thread.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 24, 2018)

2_blank_spaces said:


> I have no idea what DRINK means and I've been given it a few times.



It means they think you've been drinking.


----------



## ociden (Feb 17, 2019)

I thought the DRINK rating meant "You need a drink, man". I like that a lot more.
What's the deviant rating supposed to mean?


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Feb 17, 2019)

ociden said:


> I thought the DRINK rating meant "You need a drink, man". I like that a lot more.
> What's the deviant rating supposed to mean?



Deviant is essentially the thirsty rating. It's typically used on posts where users act all perverted or kinky in their posts, or where they outright tell everyone they get hard over balloon titties on animals.


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 17, 2019)

There are distinctions, but when you get down to it, all of them mean the same thing: that Eric "@autisticdragonkin" Borsheim is really gay.


----------



## ociden (Feb 18, 2019)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Deviant is essentially the thirsty rating. It's typically used on posts where users act all perverted or kinky in their posts, or where they outright tell everyone they get hard over balloon titties on animals.


Oh... I guess the rating on this was a mistake, then. I do sound a bit autistic and there are way better points I could have brought up, but it doesn't strike me as thirsty. :')
 If you have some time to waste, why do you think it was rated deviant?


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Oct 26, 2021)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> someone saying they'd fuck barb


Oh how times have changed.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Nov 8, 2021)

Mad At The Internet is for posts that make me mad at the internet, which is why I rate every single person posting in a thread that upsets me with it.


----------

